# Confused about vaccines



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

Wondering what everyone is talking about with the vaccines. Still new, and didn't know what all the buzz is regarding vaccines.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I did Ruby's puppy vaccines, and one year booster. With the one year booster vet suggested I vaccinate against lepto. aswell. HUGE allergic reaction, my pug looked like a shar-pei. No more vaccines for Ruby ever again. Its personal preference, but over vaccinating is never a good thing.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Vaccine free here for almost 8 years. No problems - excellent health and immune systems. They titre for immunity.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

two sets of puppy shots and dewormed once just had her stool checked at 18 months and no parasites. Rabies once every three years because it's law. However, rabies may even no longer be given to my girl because of a weak immune system. It's something I have been discussing with my vet. She already told me no more vaccines for Bella but a rabies, well, as I said it's law so it's harder to avoid.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Liz, what do you do about rabies since Washington law requires it? Do you have them exempt from it? And what about if they were to bite someone? We all know that even the best dog will still bite in the wrong situation. 

Last year, Nick and I were both new to owning a puppy (my first since Dude was a puppy 8 years ago) and Buck went over to investigate Dude's food. Dude went to give a warning snap and Nick, not knowing that Dude wasn't going to even try to make contact, reached out to save his new puppy from the big, bad, old man. Nick ended up with a cut that was only half an inch long but deep enough to need stitches. We had the foresight to take his vet papers as proof he was up to date on his rabies vaccine and when they asked if he was, we showed them the papers and all that happened was that he was put on a standard ten day quarantine and there were no more questions asked. No dangerous dog label, no nothing. 

I have to ask... What would have been the case had Dude not been UTD?


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Personally, if my dog nicked me by accident (whatever the incident might have been), I would say something along the lines of, "We were tugging, and she was a little too enthusiastic with reaching for the toy and got my finger/ hand/ limb in the process."

A deliberate bite is obviously another case altogether, but obviously your incident was nothing like that.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

When I was bit by a dog (bad bite- stupid human) I refused to answer the doctors questions. I told them it was a dog bite, I saw the papers he was vaccinated that is all I will be saying. They gave me a tetnus and sent me on my way. 

As for vaccines. When I get my puppy I will start vaccines at 9/10 weeks old. Then in 4 weeks if I have the money I will titer. If needed I will vaccinate. Then at 20 weeks I will give rabies. I will deworm a puppy twice if reccomened by my breeder. Then in one year a rabies andd every 3 years per law until middle age were I will be working with the vet to nix rabies vaccinations due to age. 

I will only vaccinate dispemper and parvo. 

Right now my adult dogs only get rabies every 3 years per law.


----------



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

Vaccines are such a hard topic to discuss because there are so many elements! Do I think that on average, good dog owners get pressured into vaccinating too often? Yes. Working in a veterinary clinic, as a technician, I absolutely think that many dogs were vaccinated too often. Many dogs would continue to have immunity from the age of 3-4 on (and quite possibly younger, but there just isn't much data about how long the puppy series vaccines do tend to last), however so few people are financially able to titer test that the vet is put between a rock and a hard place. I am finding a frightening trend of people relying on "herd immunity" to protect their dog with no actual medical reason for it. If your dog has a current titer (current as defined by your vet), that's not relying on herd immunity, that is being proactive to enable the herd immunity. Relying on herd immunity would be never vaccinating your dog and never checking a titer level. Please be aware that we're in the position we're in (able to not vaccinate our pets so often) because of vaccines in the first place. There are rabies free areas on the east coast, and the islands of Hawaii are rabies free as well!

What do I do? Considering I haven't had a puppy for 12 years and a kitten for almost 15 years, my mindset has changed quite a bit since then so I have no anecdotal comments on puppy/kitten series. My dogs have always had Rabies vaccines every 3-4 years (3 years by law for WI). We lived in the middle of the country for most of their lives so it just made sense. While I didn't intentionally expose them to rabies/distemper carrying wildlife, it was a huge potential. Now that we live in the city and Buzz's rabies vaccine "comes due" the end of this month I've had to make some huge decisions. He is the most unlikely dog to bite someone, he is always under direct supervision when out and about, and he is almost 14 years old. I plan on bringing him to our new favorite vet in the city to draw a rabies titer, who will then write a letter to the city for me that the rabies titer is "current" for 3 years. I have also stopped giving DHPP, but they were on a 3 year schedule prior to discontinuing this year.

I had a huge debate with myself about the Lyme vaccine last summer. I still consider it luck Buzz ended up with Anaplasmosis rather than Lyme this summer... dumb luck! They were exposed to a large number of ticks and while they were kept on a preventative all summer long, nothing is fool proof.

My two 14-year old cats are kept current on rabies and that's it. They are indoor only and not likely to escape.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

It can be touchy. I was calling a vet to find out how much a titer was, and they agued with me about how they are not accurate and the only way to protect was to vacinate yearly. She went on a big long rant and told me that not vacinating was ignorant. I told her I wasn't ignorant about over vacination. She hung up on me. I'm looking for a new vet in the area we will be moving to, maybe looking for a more holistic approching vet. IMO over vaccination is a big deal. I think more people should be considering titer testing yearly if needed for proof. This is my first year not vacinating. Annie will be due in march of next year for boosters (i only ever vacinated every three years) and I will just get her titer tested for everything. Tucker will get his titers in july this year.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been told that titres aren't all accurate, need to do much more research on that..There is a yahoo group that is dedicated to vaccinations and can answer all those questions so I'm told from a few of the groups I belong to..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yet another topic to research....

my dogs were always vaccinated and it never occurred to me not to.

until i got here and met liz. LOL

which started me thinking. and then thinking led to reading and reading led me to believe certain things i now hold true.

i don't get vaccinated every year or three years. so neither will my dogs.

my pug who will be five has had puppy shots and a booster and one rabies. he's done.

my twelve year old corgi is done with everything. if the county comes after me, i'll plead ignorance.....as far as they are concerned, she died a year ago. yes, i will lie for my dogs. 

there are vacs that i don't get.

leptospirosis is not in my area. nor is corona. my dogs are not boarded, so why would i give them bordatella. they have never gotten kennel cough from the groomer so that's not a great reason.

rabies is the law....but again, my dog is dead and the other one is an illegal immigrant....
and civil disobedience is my middle name.

the other thing that really bothers me : the five in one, the six in one.

have we not learned from children? or people who join the army?

our bodies were not meant to handle all those combination vaccines?

so when we give measles, mumps, rubella vaccines in an egg base....how would we ever know what the child is sensitive to? which vaccine? the egg?

the same applies to my dogs. i would want them, if i ever vaccinate again. ....to have them separate. i'll pay extra for it....but i don't want that five in one ever again.

Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs

i would definitely read up on this person. hopefully, she is paving the way for the future.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Re. My dog will turn 1 in May, so this info is helpful in terms of what I need to get (vs. what will, most likely, be pushed on me.)

Also, since he never got his rabies shot, I will ask that the booster be given separate. If I have to pay for another appointment, so be it... (*sigh*)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's interesting, because if i'm just bringing the dog in for a shot.....i don't pay for a visit.

'course, i will let them take my dogs into the back....i've known them for a decade, including the techs.

i can understand others not wanting their dogs to go into the back....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> that's interesting, because if i'm just bringing the dog in for a shot.....i don't pay for a visit.
> 
> 'course, i will let them take my dogs into the back....i've known them for a decade, including the techs.
> 
> i can understand others not wanting their dogs to go into the back....


Well, when I took him in to get microchipped, there was no fee; the vet just came out into the waiting room and did it. But, the minute you step into an exam room, even if it's just to ask a question, you are expected to pay for a full visit.

I'm not sure what you mean by "going to the back"...?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Many vets will have the techs bring the dogs into the back of the building where all the equipment and stuff is. This way, if they need to ....say, cut Dozer's nails (hahahaha) then five people can sit on him while it gets done and I won't see it. 

Of course, having been back there on a working interview, I have seen what happens back there. They have more room to work and can get things done quickly. Im sure in some places they can be rough and don't want the customer to see. 

By the way NewyorkDogue, I love that pic of Mateo. I love his face!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is such a hard topic. Legally I am bound to give a rabies. I am putting it off until I can get an appointment for a holistic vet who is pretty anti vaccines. I am hoping to get all or most of my dogs exempted for health. We have not vaccinated since 2004. We show, train and the dogs go everywhere with us. I guess if I must I will have to vaccinate for rabies but I am currently trying to find ways around this. I read that dogs who bite are generally just quarantined for ten or so days to see if a problem develops. I can live with that much risk. I titre every few years so I do know my dogs. I have seen strange happenings with puppies I have placed who went even on modified vaccine schedules and pups I have kept or placed in non vaccinating homes. Behavior changes, motion sickness, aggressiveness, allergy symptoms, neurological problems, and ADD type symptoms tend to show up in the vaccinated pups and not their non vaccinated siblings. Once would be statistically expected but for symptoms to come up in every one and not show at all in the non vacc is telling me something. If I must vaccinate for Rabies they will not get it till 6 months old minimum, they will have their immune system bolstered beforehand and have holistic treatment immediately after to help detox their system. Three year shots and hopefully on two in a lifetime. Right now, Like Re I choose to rebel. This is not something I ever push anyone else into, I have done my research, seen the benefits and problems and made my decision. To freak everyone out further my children are unvaccinated also and are never sick.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Right now Murphy is living in sin with his rabies vaccination. He got it 3/10 and was due last year but I did not give it to him. I really don't think he will ever bite anyone. We are seeing a new vet in a few weeks and I will be curious to see his thoughts on it. I have a letter from the vet in PA stating Murphy should be exempt from it, so hopefully t hat helps.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well-- I learn something new everyday; I had never heard that expression before. 

Anyway, I'll worry about the vaccine situation in a couple of months...

Hey, thanks for the comment about Mateo. Yes-- he's all about the face!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I believe in doing puppy shots and one year boosters, titers after that. Tux is due for his rabies though in Dec (he had the three year shot last time) and I really don't want to get it for him. He has a lot of allergy/atopy issues, and is finally doing a bit better after treatment from a holistic vet. She told me that new studies show the rabies shot is actually effective for five years. And I know Dr. Dodds is working on getting a titer test in place that will be legally accepted in place of the rabies shot. So I don't think I will be getting Tux that rabies shot. Even if he did bite someone, in MO he would just have to have an in-home quarantine done.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Everything I have read about titers makes me think that after a couple of shots they have immunity. I had my first dog titered a couple of months ago, went in to get license and gave her a copy of the titer and a letter from the vet. All she asked was how long? I said a three year license, no problems.

Now my vet was very reluctant to do it, but she is my friend and I think she entertains me in my ideas. She stated that she would not be able to afford to titer all her dogs. But if you bring your dog in twice a year each visit a hundred buck or so for booster and stuff it turns out to be the same cost, I think its well worth it. 

I asked her if my dog got into a fight with a wild animal and was vaccinated what would you do, she said booster the dog. So if she is not vaccinated what would you do she replied booster the dog. So whats the difference? 

I think I am convinced that titer is the way to go. My male dog is up for his titer in a couple weeks, my other two have a couple more years. 

When my female got her titer I was told that she had not received a vaccine for two years and had no immunity, got her a one year shot. Then when it was up I got her titer done. Her titer showed she had a 4.5 level which is very high and she was suppose to get vaccinated again? For what her immunity was already high. I just think its just another way for drug companies to gouge people. But maybe I crazy too. I think people just need to use good common sense when doing anything. If they are going to booster them when there is an issue then what the difference, I would say nothing... Just money...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

The only question I would have is about a female your going to breed. I heard that you should booster them in advance for the puppies? Anyone have any input on that?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Many vets will have the techs bring the dogs into the back of the building where all the equipment and stuff is. This way, if they need to ....say, cut Dozer's nails (hahahaha) then five people can sit on him while it gets done and I won't see it.
> 
> Of course, having been back there on a working interview, I have seen what happens back there. They have more room to work and can get things done quickly. Im sure in some places they can be rough and don't want the customer to see.
> 
> By the way NewyorkDogue, I love that pic of Mateo. I love his face!


and the only reason i allow the vets and techs to take my dogs to the back room for nail cutting or a shot is because i've known them for 10 years. we have history.

they also know that no one touches my dogs if i don't know them...and they know they are not permitted to do anything other than what's been requested....

if they see something whilst they are petting the dogs, they have to bring the dog back and tell me. they cannot leave my dogs 'in the back' alone or in a cage.

it took a while, but i have them pretty well trained with my little self and big mouth.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes this is a hard issue. I know we are vaccinating our animals to much but I guess I also don't want to say it should never be done. We do have rabies around here and there was a dog last year that was attacked by a rabid skunk. It was quarantined in a horse trailer at the peoples house just outside of town. Now that would be ok with me but I have been told that sometimes they will take the dog and it would be at the vets and I don't think they would let you even see it. I know sounds like a como thing who knows. In a small town like this maybe one could talk them into it but what about in a bigger place. Now that, I don't think I could take.

Turtle hasn't had a rabies shot in 6 years last year I had a titers done and she had a 3. something and the vet couldn't even tell me what that meant. When I asked on this forum Bill said they are either immune or not and that the test doesn't mean anything really.

Both Marlo and Richter are due to have there rabies and I am going to have them done just because it is the law. I can't decide on Turtle, I haven't done it because of her ears and I wasn't going to put more on her immune system with all that going on. And it would so shock me if she would ever bit someone Marlo either but having a Pit Bull I think I will have to you never know. Maddie just had one of course from the shelter but I know she will bit people but she's old and I hope never has to have another one.

They sort of have you by the balls.

edit: re we were posting at the same time. My vet has to put up with some things from me as well if my last 2 bassets had to be put under for some reason I would not let them go to the back without me and I would be right there till they were out on the table. Then they could put them in the cage but they had to call me as soon as they were awake so I could come and pick them up. He puts up with me pretty good.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

All my dogs came to me as adults with no known history so they got the distemper/parvo + booster, and rabies. Probably way overkill but the vet locally won't see them otherwise. I do rabies and distemper/parvo every three years, no lymes, no lepto, no corona, no kennel cough.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I stopped titering years ago when I learned that a low titer doesn't mean a low immunity. Brandy titered low for distmper once years ago. So she had a single shot. Next time I titered she was same level. that was her level. It didn't mean she wasn't immune, probably just meant she wasn't exposed and so it wasn't circulating.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I never give shots to a dog I am planning to breed. That is why they stay with me or are placed in a non vaccinating home.


----------

